# [V] Intel Q9650 QuadCore 3.00Ghz 45nm L2-Cache 2x 6MB Sockel775



## collysucker (4. Februar 2009)

Ich verkaufe einen Intel QuadCore Q9650. Es handelt sich hier um eine *neue* CPU, welche ich nur einmal zum Test in meinem System eingebaut habe. Sie funktioniert reibungslos und hat folgende technische Daten:


> 4x 3,0 Ghz
> L2-Cache 2 x 6MB
> 45nm-Technologie
> Sockel 775


Ich würde die CPU für 265€ verkaufen, sie ist ohne Lüfter und Verpackung. Bei Interesse bitte in diesen Thread posten, ich antworte dann via PN bzw lieber Email.

Ich gebe dort auch gerne persöhnliche Daten von mir weiter (z.B.: Telefonnummer, damit wir alles genauer besprechen können).


----------



## collysucker (5. Februar 2009)

*push*


----------



## collysucker (7. Februar 2009)

collysucker am 05.02.2009 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> *push*


*nochmal*


----------



## collysucker (8. Februar 2009)

*hust*


----------

